# GTO vs Chevelle Seat Tracks



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

Starting to get finished up on the 67 and I must say it’s looking pretty good. 
When I put the seats in, I was sitting WAY too high.:banghead: I have read that the Chevelle bucket seat tracks sit a little lower but I can’t find how much. I already have new tracks and really don’t want to drop ANOTHER $200 just to find out they only will lower the seat ¼ of an inch.

My question is if anyone has both and can tell me the difference in the height between the two.

Thanks!!
Mike


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I looked at Year One online. They show the same part number for 68-72 Chevelle and GTO. Ames shows that their tracks fit 66-72. Not a smoking gun but looks like there is no diff. A friend nearby had a 66 Chevelle and I didn't notice any seat height diff be tween his and my 67 Goat


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't know much about chevelle a but are you sure the seat bottom height is the difference? My tempest has a bench seat and there is a difference between the pontiac bench seats and the buick and chevelle ones. I had a buick one in when my original broke, used the bottom and driver side back off the buick and the pass side pontiac back. The hight your shoulders sit is different, the front of the pontiac seat back was lined up with the back of the buick back meaning in the pontiac seats you ride lower in the seat because your leaned back more. The seat tracks were the sane for both, all that said the difference might be in the backs.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

it is a bench to bucket conversion. new tracks,springs and foam. I'm not a tall guy and my head may touch the top when its up. and the steering wheel just about rests on my legs when sitting. i know all of the new parts in the seats will make me sit higher but this just didn't smell right.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

danthepontiacman said:


> I don't know much about chevelle a but are you sure the seat bottom height is the difference? My tempest has a bench seat and there is a difference between the pontiac bench seats and the buick and chevelle ones. I had a buick one in when my original broke, used the bottom and driver side back off the buick and the pass side pontiac back. The hight your shoulders sit is different, the front of the pontiac seat back was lined up with the back of the buick back meaning in the pontiac seats you ride lower in the seat because your leaned back more. The seat tracks were the sane for both, all that said the difference might be in the backs.


You know this is a very good point. When I got my 67 in 1994, I hadn't sat in a GTO seat in close to 25 years. When I sat in my friend's Chevelle I immediately noticed how much nicer it was on my butt. I took the Goat to local shop who put new foam rubber in the seats. Felt a lot nicer but it also raised me up quite a bit vs the old, collapsed foam. Something to consider.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

It looks like i can move the seat back about 3 inches on the floor pan and it will drop me down an inch or so. This is the first car I have put new foam into the seats, so is also the first of my old cars that didn’t leave a dusting of decomposing foam under the seat when you sit down.

PJW, I just received the lower rocker molding kit from Ames and I can’t tell how to put the lower door trim on. These use clips like I have never seen before, and google and the assembly manual only shows the rocker trim. (probably on one of the faded to nothing pages) Just wondering if you have seen how they go together. Thanks!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vapor Locker USA said:


> It looks like i can move the seat back about 3 inches on the floor pan and it will drop me down an inch or so. This is the first car I have put new foam into the seats, so is also the first of my old cars that didn’t leave a dusting of decomposing foam under the seat when you sit down.
> 
> PJW, I just received the lower rocker molding kit from Ames and I can’t tell how to put the lower door trim on. These use clips like I have never seen before, and google and the assembly manual only shows the rocker trim. (probably on one of the faded to nothing pages) Just wondering if you have seen how they go together. Thanks!


Not sure as I have never done them...however, I just got in a life or death fight with the door latch on the pass side door. During the struggle I noticed those clips while I had the inside door panel removed. If you take off the interior panel to look at them it might give you a clue. Better yet others on this board may have more to offer.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks again everyone


----------

